# John Deere 3300 pressure washer,Newbie



## narrowfarm (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, new to pressure washers. I was given an almost new John Deere pressure washer 3300psi with a briggs engine and a RSV 3g31 pump. It was only used 4 times and is almost new condition. Problem is Very little pressure at the Gun tip. At the outlet of the pump is a vertical hose port, no hose on it though and water sprays out of it about 2 feet high when the trigger is released, pull the gun trigger and little pressuse at outlet of the gun and vertical hose port stops leaking. 
Why is there water spray out all over the place from that vertical port on the outlet of the pump??? Does that have something to effect the pressure at the gun tip??? is something wrong and broken??? thanks john


----------

